# Blue Diamond Field Reports



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Friday, January 29, 2010

I thought that I would post this early for the 2010 pollination season.

http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101
Ernie


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting pictures and reading. Of particular interest was reading about the bees from the Blue Diamond perspective... thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

from http://skamberg.com/


Almonds Update:

December 2009

California packers shipped 147.5 million pounds in December. This is up 57.5% over last January. The cumulative season-to-date now stands at 719.0 million pounds, 19.2% ahead of last year’s pace.

Export markets continue to be the main driver of growth and with shipments to China totaling 30.2 million pounds (compared to 4.0 million a year ago). On a smaller scale, but also posting gains, were major markets such as South Korea, Taiwan, Russia and Dubai which more than doubled December almond imports and India was up 77%.

Notwithstanding higher price quotes and many withdrawn sellers in December, sales continued along at about 107 million pounds, bringing the committed number to 407 million pounds. Add the commitments to the shipments and California stands at 1126 million pounds, or about 65.3% of total supply. This compares to 53.0% a year ago at this time and 61.3% two years ago. With this kind of position sellers will be in no hurry to quote future.

Almond prices over the past month continued to climb. Standards up about 25 cents before today’s report were trading near $2.05 per for prompt shipment. Until recently Nonpareils creped up slowly compared to California Type. We are now seeing a resurgence of Nonpareil interest as Carmel and other variety Supremes push closer to NP prices and availability of substitutes shrink. We expect Nonpareil to enjoy relatively better advances over the next several weeks. Blanched sliced and slivered were up as well.

Today’s report confirms what we have already seen at work over the past several months. The shipment pace obviously cannot be sustained with current supply. One might argue that Chinese New Year kicks off in mid February and we can expect a period of digestion out of the Far East. However, the consumption story is bigger than just China. Even further price increases will be necessary to moderate the pace of shipments. Bloom conditions become even more critical as California faces a minimal carry-in and strong demand.

wish the honey market was this rosy.......we'd be at $2/lb


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are some recent field report photos:
http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?orchardID=1052
Ernie


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

What's up with Blue Diamond; no updates since Feb 1?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Posted on the site
"We anticipate posting the first of the daily Bloom Reports no later than Monday, February 15, 2010.", so hopefully they will get going. I imagine the bloom is on!.
Any one here care to update us on how things are going?
Sheri


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

The orchard I unloaded in this morning had a few blooms open as early as last Thursday(sonora early blooming) Quite a few blooms now open with lots more coming in next week. Non parelli is just getting a few blooms open..... Looks like bloom will be really on within the week!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I heard the same in the Chowchilla area. Grower figured with warm sunny days(which are supposed to be starting this weekend and staying for a while) the blooms will pop.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. 
Rick, bet if we'd asked you a month ago where you'd be Feb 11th, you wouldn't have said CA.
Sheri


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well here ya go. 
http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101
A warm week coming ,hopefully.I've seen enough mud to last me awhile.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Well here ya go. 
http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101
A warm week coming ,hopefully.I've seen enough mud to last me awhile.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Sonora 22 % popcorn and 15& bloom
http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?orchardID=1062
Ernie


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Orchard I'm in is more like 30+ % bloom according to grower. Expected to peak in bloom in a few days....early blooming orchard.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

That's what they always say: I'VE GOT BLOOM!!!!!!! Four open flowers out of 40 acres.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

10% bloom was a standard to move bees into almonds. Somehow that's changed.
Ernie


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Its coming on fast, but rain is in the forecast for the north starting this weekend.


http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0200.jpg


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

suttonbeeman said:


> Orchard I'm in is more like 30+ % bloom according to grower. Expected to peak in bloom in a few days....early blooming orchard.


What is the variety of the four rows of the female blossoms and what are the two varieties of the males?
Ernie


----------

